# To those who have had horses with mud fever....



## mightymammoth (2 January 2015)

Can you tell me what you did to treat the mud fever (not prevent).

I've tried: Aromaheel, lincoln muddy buddy,pig oil and suplhur, sudacrem, sudacrem with antibiotic (From the vets), udder cream, washing with hibiscrub, removing scabs,and hypo care mud fever spray.

Vet has taken swabs and said yes it's mud fever and he had a course of antibiotics as it was infected.

Can you please share what you've had success with?


----------



## Maesfen (2 January 2015)

I swear by Protocon.

Don't wash off, allow the mud to dry; if it's at night. you can put stable bandages or Thermatex wraps on which will warm up the legs so the legs will dry quicker.  In the morning, brush off the dried mud then smear Protocon all over the affected parts but don't rub it in yet, try to keep dry for at least a couple of days.  Reapply the Protocon the next morning (on top of the old cream)  Don't clean off the old cream but the next time, rub the cream in with a circular motion which will help loosen some scabs off.  Don't pick at them but if they roll off all the better and you should find healthy skin underneath that will recover quickly once healed over.  Keep applying the cream and massaging as you rub it in.  Providing you keep at it like this it should clear up in a few weeks.  It's not a quick fix but it's a lot kinder to the horse than constantly picking at the scabs or washing off with harsh chemicals which only weaken the skin.  It's also great for your own skin!

Also look at the diet as all skin problems stem from within (except injury of course)  Brewers yeast is a very good digestion aid that has a good effect on the skin and hooves, also look at micronized linseed.


----------



## Gwen (2 January 2015)

I'm going through the same just now. Although, sounds as if yours is worse than mine.
I have been keeping her in and dry, hibiscrub and then applying Sudocreme although think I am going to move onto Aloe Vera Gel now as the scabs have gone and feel sudocreme isn't letting it breathe.
I am going to add micronised linseed to her diet aswell to hopefully prevent further episodes


----------



## mightymammoth (2 January 2015)

Hi gwen We're on the micronised linseed. Also forage plus hoof health balancer and extra vitamin e zinc and copper. Plus brewers yeast turmeric and pepper and an amino acid beginning with methio something or other.  I'm living on beans on toast to fund it lol.


----------



## gina2201 (2 January 2015)

I'm currently using Aromaheel with good results (on 2nd tub now). I have been very liberal when applying and don't wash it off or wash/brush her leg until its gone.


----------



## EventingMum (2 January 2015)

Best results I have had is to keep in for a few days and soak the area with hypocare (I know you said you had tried it before but I think it depends how you use it).  This way I have found it takes the inflammation out of the skin so it isn't pink at all and dries up the scabs which then brush out although the hair does come away to some extent with them. I also think Naf Mud Guard works really well as a preventative.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (3 January 2015)

I ve had my mare on the Naf Mud Gard supplement for two years and pig oil and sulphur on her legs since rains began this year ...when I bought her and she developed mud fever initially I did a clean of legs with dilute hibiscrub but didn't pull off scabs got her legs dry and kept her in for a couple of days and slathered her legs in a sudacream covered with aqueous barrier cream. When legs had rested for a couple of days I put the pig oil on and turned out again. I never wash her legs off and don't touch any wet mud until dry the next day. Poor girl is on muddy swamp field but  (touch wood) is fine so far this year.


----------



## googol (3 January 2015)

Had good results washing with nizoral (sp) anti dandruff shampoo


----------



## Kikke (3 January 2015)

red horse honey heal, works a treat!


----------



## Boulty (4 January 2015)

You appear to have tried everything I've tried that has had improvement (I honestly, really didn't think that was possible!).  Only thing I had an effect with that you've not already tried is malaseb shampoo (vet gave me it) which is brilliant at softening scabs but tbh didn't fully clear it up.  Mind you the horse I had the biggest struggles with (about 2 yrs straight inc in the summer) I think the cause was related either to soil type or dietary as when he totally moved area and went out on loan for a few years it cleared up (also came off bute for a time which he was on long term for arthritis).    Also had a few problems with my current horse in that he had it when he came and the tail end of that winter and part of the next one he did still get mild mud fever which didn't progress when attacked with hypocare for a few days. Since his diet has been changed to improve his feet I've had no problems so far this winter (although the state our field's in that could change!)   Since you've already tried most of what I found vaguely successful and have by the sounds of it addressed the diet as well I'm all out of ideas unfortunately.  If it's really not clearing up I'd speak to your vet again to see if they can investigate why it's so blooming persistent


----------



## PolarSkye (4 January 2015)

Kal had a persistent case two winters ago - went on for about four months with several bouts of cellulitis . . . we tried everything you have described above, plus two courses of oral antibiotics.  The only thing that worked, in the end, was keeping him in and working him from the stable - brushing off any sand from the school and leaving the scabs completely alone.  Oh, and a course of Cobactan.  I hate mud fever.  

P


----------



## Theocat (4 January 2015)

I wash off the mud at night (have to; field gate is a bog), wash with Vetericyn, dry it, rub Filtabac well in, then a thick layer of sudocrem to act as a barrier against the mud. YO reapplies cream before morning turnout.


----------



## Peanot (5 January 2015)

I found the muddy marvellous cream helped and a friend said it helped hers too. I made the mistake of using many different creams/potions at the start, n it had a chemical reaction n made it worse for a while. When it gets bit better/less scabby, I found that the keratex mud shield powder (rubbed in) kept a barrier n helped keep it dry. But best cure is to try n keep it dry. How this helps. Good luck x


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 January 2015)

Muddy marvel 3 steps. 
Wash and dry legs, then apply Muddy Marvel Descab. Massage and I wrap the legs in cling film for 10 minutes. Rinse off with warm water and use your fingers to find any remaining scabs. These should come off with a gentle rub using your finger nails or a rubber mitt. Only doing as much or as little as the horse can tolerate. 
When the legs are dry, apply Muddy Marvel Disinfectant and leave to dry for 10 minutes before finally applying Muddy Marvel Barrier Cream. 

For maintenence , I use either Nex Tex 7 Day Mud Away once every 5-7 days or Keratex Mud Shield Powder every other day.


----------



## shugmx (5 January 2015)

I had 2 horses prone to mud fever and read an article that hosing legs, when horses come in drops the leg temperature too much and causes skin to break,
 allowing bacteria to cause the infection.  Since then I have allowed legs to dry naturally brushing mud off and have had no problem at all.  You may need to keep horses in to allow recovery.


----------



## zangels (5 January 2015)

I really do feel you, I am constantly battling with mud fever with mine since moving to a yard for the last two winters. The thing that really helped that you have tried is manuka honey. I dry legs off with a towel and then a micro fibre towel as soon as she comes in. Then finish off jobs etc so legs have a hour or so to dry a bit more then apply the honey. I don't wash it off just add more on top until it feels like it's healed. I think different things work for different horses and it's finding what works for yours.


----------



## Honey08 (5 January 2015)

Muddy Marvel three step is good, but I found the same as Polar Skye, I had to keep the horse dry for a good few weeks.  I even avoided muddy/wet rides.  Nowadays I have an all weather turnout for wet weather and my horses go out on that with hay most of the winter, just having one or two afternoons in the field a week.  It's saved me hundreds in vets bills and they haven't had mud rash for years now.


----------



## Honey08 (5 January 2015)

shugmx said:



			I had 2 horses prone to mud fever and read an article that hosing legs, when horses come in drops the leg temperature too much and causes skin to break,
 allowing bacteria to cause the infection.  Since then I have allowed legs to dry naturally brushing mud off and have had no problem at all.  You may need to keep horses in to allow recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that.  I've always understood that hot water opens the pores and allows mud in deeper, but have never understood the logic behind cold water washing off.


----------



## JenHunt (6 January 2015)

I've used the carr day martin MF Pro (http://www.rideaway.co.uk/cmd-mud-fever-pro-pack) this year on a stubborn patch, and whilst it's a bit of a faff, it's worked really well.


----------



## Magicmadge (6 January 2015)

My mare had it really bad a few years ago , I tried all sorts of  off the shelf  products . It spread up to the back of her knees. Vet prescribed flamazine cream . Fantastic stuff expensive but less than I'd spent on other stuff that didn't work. cleared it up quickly and it's never come back. Horrible time for horse she was so sore .


----------



## lottiepony (6 January 2015)

I've used tea tree cream (boots own brand) very successfully in the past on different horses.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (6 January 2015)

Hoof to Heel cream is fab.


----------



## Sophstar (6 January 2015)

My cob had horrid mud fever and lost all his hair on the inside of his back legs and all down the back of his fronts. I managed it and  all the hair grew back within a month by thorough shampoo of legs and rinse, leave to dry completely overnight. Thick coat of sudocrem over heels and I then made a paste of baby oil, sudocrem and baby zinc and castor oil and coated his legs going right above the mud fever. He came in overnight, I never touched his legs for another week, no brushing, no hosing and the mud slid off overnight. Then again after a week repeat the process. It was impressive how quickly they recovered considering our fields become mud baths in the winter!


----------



## Spoiled cob (7 January 2015)

My horse came to me with severe mud fever. I clipped the feathers off, cleaned the areas with an iodine type wash and dried then used a cream from the vets. Once it was looking better I washed his legs with head and shoulders then dried throughly and applied baby oil. I fed mud guard alongside and all this cleared it up. Unfortunately he has terrible scars from where it must have been bad for so long, poor boy, but have had no problems since. If it hadn't of cleared up I was going to try the equi med ag silver boots.


----------



## Auslander (7 January 2015)

This is the first year Alf hasn't had mud fever - two years ago he had horrendous bouts, which required anitbiotics, steroids and no turnout, then I moved yards, and he lived out last winter, with soem mud fever, but controllable. This year, touch wood, he has been fine, despite living out in a muddy field.

Last year, the management changes I made (other than moving yards - I do believe the toxin is more prevalent in some areas) were to use pig oil once a week to keep his skin protected and supple, plus a protein rich high oil diet. This seemed to work pretty well, and the mud fever he did get was minimal and easily treated with Flamazine.

This year, I have had my bespoke supplement tweaked to include broad spectrum vitamins and minerals, plus a pre and probiotics and a detox element. Combined with the protein/oil rich diet, and pig oil - he's in great shape. I do have Fucidin and Flamazine on standby though - just in case!


----------



## ChiffChaff (7 January 2015)

My loan horse had terrible mud fever last year with cellulitis.  This year its down to a tiny but stubborn patch.  We've been putting athletes foot powder on it.  No idea if that is good/bad but it seems to be working!


----------



## mightymammoth (14 January 2015)

using mud stop now which seems to be helping. I think we're finally on top of it. Thanks for the suggestion and the delivery was lightning quick!


----------



## Podgelover (14 January 2015)

I think my boy got mud fever because I had been hosing his legs and not drying  we got flamazine from the vet and it seems to be working. time will tell


----------



## fatpiggy (14 January 2015)

Obviously wash and DRY carefully first, then a good slosh of Keratex (or another similar product) mud fever powder with a load of udder cream over the top to hold the powder in and keep the wet out.  This cures as well as prevents.


----------



## leflynn (14 January 2015)

Wash and clean with dilute hibiscrub, then dry as much as possible then slather this on: http://www.carrdaymartin.co.uk/product/protection-plusantibacterial-salve/

has worked a treat for my boy last year


----------



## snowstormII (25 January 2015)

It must be in the mud. All my horses get it for the first and sometimes second, winter. But it has never got infected and I feel like I manage to keep on top of it by bringing them in overnight and leaving mud on to dry out. Then  next morning gently brush off mud, apply Hoof to Heel (marvellous stuff, got lanolin, honey and healing essential oils in it). It softens the scabs so you don't have to pick and scrape them off. Then pig oil applied on lower half of all legs. This helps stop the mud sticking so there is less to brush off tomorrow. This year I suspect my new horse has leg mites as he was stamping in the summer with his back feet, and I think that is what is opening tiny holes in his skin, which the mud fever then capitalizes on. Next stop is to get that treated. Good luck!


----------



## Nudibranch (25 January 2015)

It's not in the mud. The bacteria are on the legs all the time, but getting wet continually weakens the skin and allows the bacteria to take hold. Not all horses will be susceptible in the same conditions. Hence allowing legs more dry time helps clear it.
Btw talc is the main ingredient in keratex powder; my vet swears there is no difference in results and in my experience he's right! He also warns against barriers such as pig oil, muddy buddy, hoof to heel etc. I did clear mine with them but it did come back very slightly so I am going to try his clip legs, talc, no grease advice and see if it stays away....


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (25 January 2015)

Mine had a touch of mud fever at the start of last year, it wasn't too bad, but a little bit sore.

First of all, I re. trimmed her fetlocks (she's a very light type, so doesn't really grow feathers, but I still wanted to make sure there wasn't much hair on there), after that, I carefully washed the area with Hibiscrub (making sure that it was totally dry afterwards).

I then applied Sudocrem to her pasterns (I did this when she would come in at night), making sure there was no wet or mud left under the Sudocrem.

When she was turned out she had Vaseline applied to her pasterns, to stop the wet & mud getting on the area.

She also wore Vaseline when she was being ridden on wet and/ or muddy fields (and also wore it for hunting).

I did this process everyday (excluding the washing them at the start). 
It cleared up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Victoria25 (26 January 2015)

Ive got a grey arab who suffers so bad with mud fever! Ive tried everything over the years but the only thing that's worked is Vaseline!!!!!!! Buy a huge tub of it (petroleum jelly - £1 from poundshop) and just slap it on then massage into the areas. Do this morning/night and over the next few days the scabs will literally come off in your fingers (its a bit gross) but it doesn't leave a red/sore mark on their legs and also lubricates the leg so it doesn't go all sore overnight if they're in! x


----------



## flintmeg (26 January 2015)

I battle every year with it, and a friend had some of the new NAF mud barrier cream, im so impressed, its amazing, i put put it on and the next day all scabs were gone and skin was clear and calm.I have used it on a girth gall too and that vanished, use it for any skin related issue now. I am completely converted, its not the cheapest option but i think its worth every penny. Smells lovely too


----------



## TheHairyOne (26 January 2015)

All my horses live out 24/7 and the fields a mess (with some hard standing).

I swear by the leave to dry, brush clean, remove as much stuff as possible and apply something called fungatrol once every second day. Clears it up in a very short space of time, and its never come back on the 5 horses ive done this with with less faff than anything else. Dont even reapply once its all healed up. Worked on mr super hairy cob through to fine skinned tb.


----------



## Tasha! (26 January 2015)

Mine used to get this every year without fail, I tried everything - balanced minerals, all the creams under the sun lol. Now for the first time ever he's roughed off 24/7, covered in mud and eating nothing but grass and he hasn't got it 

To treat it I used to find the vet's special cream the best. First washed it off with malaseb then apply the cream. It had allsorts in it, antibiotics and betnovate etc, but it worked. For keeping it away after, the muddy marvel barrier cream - messy and nasty but it worked.


----------



## Cobbytype (29 January 2015)

Magicmadge said:



			My mare had it really bad a few years ago , I tried all sorts of  off the shelf  products . It spread up to the back of her knees. Vet prescribed flamazine cream . Fantastic stuff expensive but less than I'd spent on other stuff that didn't work. cleared it up quickly and it's never come back. Horrible time for horse she was so sore .
		
Click to expand...

This... and my vet used to mix the Flamozine with a steroid and anti-biotic (Synulox). My boy was allergic to pig oil and sulphur and Sudocreme blistered him. The vet's potion was the only thing that worked, but my boy had the more serious condition called Chronic Progressive Lymphoedema.


----------



## Podgelover (30 January 2015)

I would 100% get the vet out! I tried everything and nothing but their cream worked- and when it worked it worked fast! Was cleared up in a few days, you need to get the scabs off, poultice them if they aren't soft enough. The infection is under the scabs - which is why you need to get them off. Its not worth waiting, I tried so many different advice over time and it is just no good, mine actually got infected after a while.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 February 2015)

Think I'm going have to clip the feathers off  Mine is just getting worse no matter what I do.


----------



## ALO (2 February 2015)

I've ordered some of the equimed ag boots. Mines on box test and it's still not getting better. The lady I spoke to said that the bacteria that causes MF is evolving and now doesn't respond as well to the usual treatments. I'm desperate!will let u know if they work!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (3 February 2015)

NAF mudguard supplement, hypocare spray and kbf99 brushes did wonders for my girl x


----------



## Redders (3 February 2015)

A friend of mine swears by virkon s. It's a really strong anti bac wash and she leaves it on for half hour. You'll need to out some type of barrier cream like sudocreme on to protect skin afterwards as it will also remove good bacteria and oils. I found canesten thrush cream and dactarin athletes foot powder effective,but it wasn't a severe case.


----------



## Nudibranch (3 February 2015)

Personally I would not use that.


----------

